# my cory catfish had babies



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I can't belive it, I accually have a mated pair of cory cats, I have had them for a long time and now in the tank is a tiny cory cat.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what species?

can you post pics?

what are the water/tank conditions?

any more info?

and most of all

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

That is cool!

What Innes just said also... I want pics of the lil buggers and to know your setup that helped you accomplish this.

Another thing, you wouldn't happen to have a sand substrate would you?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats, Nitro









I'm still hoping that the bronze cories in my redbelly tank will do the naughty, but so far, besides performing the mating ritual a little (swimming up and down the tank, embracing and grabbing each other with their fins), no luck...
I noticed they usually showed this sort of behaviour after a water change (I use slightly cooler water to replace the old water, to "mimick" rain storms), and I read on planetcatfish.com that in the wild, they indeed lay their eggs during the rainy season, but so far, they never did they full monty, so to speak...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats nitro


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats dude


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

congrats, out of all the fish I have ever had, I never even envisioned cory cats mating. Good luck with the little guy


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

wow great pic









now you really are big daddy nitro


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

am I sensing baby cory cats in next months non-piranha POTM???

Nice pic Nitro, what species are they?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Great pic. This is really exciting to have one make it thru. My cory's always ate their eggs and I never had babies.

What do you feed the baby cory?

Thanks for sharing the pic with us Nitro.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

can different types of cory cats breed, or do they have to be the same type?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads...more pics please


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

man you take some good picts. congrats man.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> can different types of cory cats breed, or do they have to be the same type?


 I think they must be the same species


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> Nice pic Nitro, what species are they?


 I dont know?

heres another pic of they whole family


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

HawgHunter11 said:


> Great pic. This is really exciting to have one make it thru. My cory's always ate their eggs and I never had babies.
> 
> What do you feed the baby cory?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic with us Nitro.


 the wierd part is i never seen any eggs, but one half of my tank has a lot of plants, so maybe I missed them.but it looks like only one survived. they eat flake food and the tank is set around 80 degrees. they are in a 29 gallon tank


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nitrofish said:


>










nice pics dude
hopefully they will breed agian


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my suggestions for species type:
_*Corydoras sp. C 22 - this is the one I most think it is








*Corydoras sp. C 7
*Corydoras similis - Similis cory
*Corydoras cf. sanchesi - Sanchez's cory
*Corydoras polystictus - Many-spotted cory_


----------

